# An important reminder



## JohnT (Nov 8, 2016)

Not matter who you are for or what your political affiliations are, just remember one thing. If you do not vote, you have no right to complain! 

So, get out there and exercise that right which so many have given their lives for. Be a REAL American and *VOTE*!


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 8, 2016)

Already done, Vote by Mail here in California, I've EARNED my right to complain!
Get out and do it!
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 8, 2016)

Vote early, and vote often!


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 8, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Vote early, and vote often!



Yes, yes, yes.

Now pleeeeease make the campaigning stop


----------



## jswordy (Nov 8, 2016)

Disagree that you have no right to complain if you do not vote. The right to gripe is universal.


----------



## Kraffty (Nov 8, 2016)

My brother and I are 10 years apart in age and a century apart in political views and yet we have a very strong love and respect for each other, we also have the love of humor in common which helps. As I got ready to send off my ballot last week I threw on this post-it note, snapped a picture and sent it up to him in Northern California. I was tickled to see it show up on his Facebook page with a note laughing about how we're constantly counter acting each others vote. 
He, by the way, has a degree in Political Science so his views must be the correct views...... right??

Mike


----------



## heatherd (Nov 8, 2016)

Done and I am really interested to see how this election turns out!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 8, 2016)

Yes to all of the above and remember that this year in order to eliminate overcrowding and long lines at the polls, Republicans are to vote on Tuesday and Democrats on Wednesday.


----------



## Brian55 (Nov 8, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Not matter who you are for or what your political affiliations are, just remember one thing. If you do not vote, you have no right to complain!
> 
> So, get out there and exercise that right which so many have given their lives for. Be a REAL American and *VOTE*!



You've got that exactly backwards. If you vote, you're to blame for whatever that public official does while in office. George Carlin had it figured out:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxsQ7jJJcEA[/ame]


----------

